# The ugly fat girl



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe a repost


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think that's a fair summary, though I don't think of the GT-R as ugly, it's just 10% (or more) too big in every dimension.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> I think that's a fair summary, though I don't think of the GT-R as ugly, it's just 10% (or more) too big in every dimension.


It looks slightly photochoped in that picture but I bet it isn't. Like you say, it has a fairly healthy footprint in every axis.

I like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Yep, in comparison the GT-R looks narrow and high vs wide and low, that's just the way it is, here's another:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

But think of it like this the "fat ugly girl" ALWAYS knows what a man wants, never says no, and makes sure he gets a dam good ride every time and all the skinny minnie's are left in their dust


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> But think of it like this the "fat ugly girl" ALWAYS knows what a man wants, never says no, and makes sure he gets a dam good ride every time and all the skinny minnie's are left in their dust


Now theres a man speaking by experience,,,opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes repost.
A 35 owner must of upset one of the performance car owners!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Porsche do ugly too.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL all those are BUTT ugly and in a horrible way ¬¬¬


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The GTR isn't ugly, it's a striking car in the same way that most super models aren't beautiful but they have striking features


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Even fat chicks need some loving.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

A lot of fat chicks are pretty..... go better than the skinny girls, try harder but boy does this big girl require some feeding


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stealth69 said:


> A lot of fat chicks are pretty..... go better than the skinny girls, try harder but boy does this big girl require some feeding


LOL, she can drink me under the table !!! :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> The GTR isn't ugly, it's a striking car in the same way that most super models aren't beautiful but they have striking features


well said that man!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

My fat bird on the end of the line of supermodels :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> My fat bird on the end of the line of supermodels :chuckle:


Your's has the best baps tho


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

Steve said:


> But think of it like this the "fat ugly girl" ALWAYS knows what a man wants, never says no, and makes sure he gets a dam good ride every time and all the skinny minnie's are left in their dust


A plain Jane makes a tremendous lover


----------



## CobraKhan (Sep 4, 2014)

The GTR wasnt built for its looks, it was built for performance.

If you want something that looks good, and has the same performance, then you have to pay through the nose for it. Trust me, I know.


----------

